# Thinking ahead... Spring cleanup question



## 6feetdeep

I've been cleaning up my turf damage at my commercial accounts the last few years with a york rake, hand rakes and shovels. I am curious if a sweeper mounted on the front of my small tractor would work to push sod, small stones, etc. off the turf to make clean up a little better. The most trouble I have is the york rake 'bridging' on uneven ground, and missing material, then we have to go back over everything with hand rakes. I am thinking a broom with stiff enough bristles would move most material, and we would only have to handle the largest clumps of sod.?. 
Just thinking ahead, and curious if anyone else has any better suggestions or ideas. 
thanks.


----------



## Clapper&Company

We use a Sthil Power Broom


----------



## NLS1

I use a Echo Pro Paddle, and except for large chunks of sod it works amazing! Worth every penny. Very little raking, and very fast. Just my .02


----------



## WINTER 3

I also use a power broom, Worth every penny!


----------



## 6feetdeep

Thanks, guys. Hadn't thought about using a handheld. Cheaper than a tractor mounted, for sure, and will definately be able to get into places the tractor wont. :waving:


----------



## Dstosh

Another vote for powerbroom. If you keep an eye out, you can probably Get one cheep between now and then.


----------



## JMS

just to add to the original question, what is the best and most economical way to sweep or blow the hard surfaces for spring cleaningof debris


----------



## Kale Lawn

www.govdeals.com... look for stuff there


----------



## Kale Lawn

backpack blowers of push blowers


----------



## Triple L

this is exactly what you need and how we do it...


----------



## Triple L

or on my pickup


----------



## Triple L

if your talking parking lots handhelds are just stupid... I agree nothing can beat a rubber paddle broom for lawns, but parkings lots a 2 different things...


----------



## JMS

Triple L;1058892 said:


> or on my pickup


that is pretty slick.

what brand are they and where can you get them? does the broom on the truck just hook up to the plow harness or is that an entire harness set up just for the broom. And finaly what does a set up like that cost?

thanks tripleL for the great videos.


----------



## Triple L

fd8215;1058897 said:


> that is pretty slick.
> 
> what brand are they and where can you get them? does the broom on the truck just hook up to the plow harness or is that an entire harness set up just for the broom. And finaly what does a set up like that cost?
> 
> thanks tripleL for the great videos.


I belive myn is a grotech... Im not sure tho... Snow-ex and alot of other companies make them... I bought that broom for $200 or $400, I cant remember, practically brand new but just faded by the sun... Its custom rigged to work on the truck harness as the plow would, but uses the plows pump and all that... I prefer it on a compact tractor by far tho, We rigged it up so it just slides over the bucket then we ratchet strap it... So you push all to 1 pile, drop the broom, use the bucket to load the truck or straight into the customers dumpster... and away you go....


----------



## JMS

sounds easy enough. Thanks Chad


----------



## plowtime1

Just hire a sweeper company, JMO


----------

